# Study Questions Claimed Weight of Feral Hogs



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

http://www.chron.com/sports/outdoors/article/Tales-of-giant-hogs-don-t-carry-weight-5147325.php


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

*re: weights of feral pigs*

Well, all I will say to that article is that I have personally killed a 240# barren sow, and although I will not say I have ever shot a 300# boar, I have shot probably a truckload that scared that weight.

And FWIW, the 240# barren sow was weighed...


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

I agree with the study I have been trapping hogs for 20 years, nearly 90 % of them have been weighed for sale to a live hog buyer. The average person misses a hogs weight by more than 50 %. I just laugh when someone tells me they killed a 200 to 300 lb hog and loaded themselves in a truck, or on a 4 wheeler or mule.( ever try to load a dead animal that weighs that much?) I have had a trailer of live hogs in town at the gas station on the way to the buyer and people try to guess the weights, it is funny. The biggest I have ever caught was 225, one that big out of hundreds. The average hog weighs between 80 and 130 with a few going 150 and a very few going 175. I did shoot one that scared 290 and loaded in my pickup by my self, with a come-a-long.;


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Pretty sure this barren sow was flirting with 300. 
She had a 2+ " thick layer of fat around her entire body. Only pig I've ever seen that looked like this. 
Just the cape and skull was weighed. 80lbs. Had 160 of boned meat, weighed as we made sausage not including straps and loins. Add bones, scraps, and guts and I think she was dang close if not over.

I'm 6' 170. Shot in November.

Biggest bore I've shot was 265 weighed outside of corpus couple years ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Real simple formula...


Measure the circumference of the animal, as shown in "distance C" in the illustration. Make sure to measure girth in relation to the location of the pig's heart. 
Measure the length of the animal's body, as shown in distance A-B in the illustration. The pig must be standing or restrained in the position shown in the illustration for the calculation to be nearly accurate. 
Using the measurements from steps 1 and 2, calculate body weight using the formula HEART GIRTH x HEART GIRTH x BODY LENGTH / 400 = ANIMAL WEIGHT IN POUNDS. For example, if an adult pig has a heart girth equal to 45 inches and a body length equal to 54 inches, the calculation would be (45 x 45 x 54) / 400 = 273 lbs. 
If the hog or sow weighs less than 150 lbs., add 7 lbs. to the final answer. For example, if you have a young hog whose total body weight you have calculated to be 125 using the formula above, use the formula 125 + 7 = 132 lbs.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

No different than fishing. Most "20 lb" snapper weigh 12 to 14. Most "50 lb" kingfish weigh around 30 lbs. Most "120 lb" tuna weigh around 85 lbs. And so on.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Pigs are the most over estimated animal around.
This sucker went 230 on the scales and is the biggest one I have ever seen.


----------



## Brandon Zahn (Jan 12, 2012)

Pigs are just like anything else... If you hunt for big hogs you will kill some sure enough good ones... If you shoot the first one you see chances are it'll be small... I'd call a big hog 200 plus.. Anything else is just a hog. We've caught 4 boars with dogs in the last couple of weeks that were over 250(and yes those were put on a scale and not guesses).. But we catch a ton in the 75-180 range. Kinda all depends on where you hunt I guess. Ever so often we get on a 3-400 pound pig but those are very hard to come by.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

"You hear all the time about 300-, 400- or 500-pound (feral) pigs - these 'Hogzilla' stories," said Scott Henke, regents professor with Texas A&M University-Kingsville's Caesar Kleberg Wildlife Research Institute. "But my experience is that it is extremely rare to come up with a wild hog that weighs over 200 pounds."

So basically, from this article, we have concluded you experience doesnt mean squat.... LOL

I agree that most people over estimate the size of hogs... no doubt. "Extremely rare" though is extreme on the opposite end. Go to any of the hog hunting contests. You can see the hogs real size and weight right in front of you.

Over the years we have killed pleanty of #200-250 pigs, a good number of 250-300, over #300 gets pretty slim... and I have killed 1.. maybe 2 true #400 pigs. It takes 4 grown men a heck of a time to load a #400 hog.

If that guy in the article could have been on the hunt I was on last weekend... he would think more before he opened his mouth. There were probably 20 hogs in the 150-200 range, atleast 20 hogs that went over #200.. probably 5 that went over #300 all in one herd. We killed a sow out of the group that went #212 no guts.. that pushing 250+ with guts and she was average compared to the others.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

my buddy killed one on our place that bottomed out a 300 pound scale. I saw that with my own eyes.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I know that I'm absolutely horrid when it comes to guessing the weight of pigs. But it's not just that I overestimate. I underestimate too.

That said, I would agree with Brute that it isn't "extremely rare" that pigs get over 200#, especially not big black boars. I've only killed a couple hundre pigs, but of those, we've weighed enough that were over 200# that I would say it's not average, but certainly not "extremely rare".


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't have much experience with them but I haven't seen many over a hundred and the one I thought was 150 was actually 100.


----------



## jakeego1 (Sep 14, 2012)

I killed a big boar that took 3 people to load on my 4 wheeler not sure of its weight wish I would have been able to weigh it.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

If you are hunting ag land with unlimited water there is definitely an increase in body weight of mature animals. I hunted deep South Texas for years and 150 was about the max we took. Our place on the Trinity in Houston Co. has some bona fide Volkswagen pigs. Even so when our "monsters" hit the scales 225 is about as big as we see. Now, there are camp stories......


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

If you want to see big hogs find an area along the gulf coast where there is a river and farm land. Its hard for brush hogs to pack on the pounds, especially with the conditions we have had the last couple of years.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

I have personally seen a Polk County hog weighed on the scales at around 375. I have seen a Harris/Montgomery County hog that was bigger than that one but we didn't have scales to weigh it. Not common, but they do exist.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

We've killed some that weighed that weighed 230 on our scales, but dam thats dead weight to load up. A few years ago, i could not connect with this monster that would eat those 230 for lunch! Not normal size bacon there! Most we shoot are 50-150 lbs, but this one took the cake! Lavaca county


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Brazoria Matagorda county line on this one
















This one went 250









Yes that's a 110# doe and a 100# pig in the back of the ranger with her.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I dispute the coyote comment as well, there are red wolf + coyote hybrids around matagorda / brazoria county that will push 75# easily. Granted they are not actually coyotes, but... These biologist nerds that believe everything they've ever read in a book or ever been told by a professor, but have rarely ever ventured off the concrete, make me laugh.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Category5 said:


> I dispute the coyote comment as well, there are red wolf + coyote hybrids around matagorda / brazoria county that will push 75# easily. Granted they are not actually coyotes, but... These biologist nerds that believe everything they've ever read in a book or ever been told by a professor, but have rarely ever ventured off the concrete, make me laugh.


X2

When I was trapping as a kid back in the 70's most of the "coyotes" we caught were over 50# with many up to 70#. Easy to see they had some red Wolf in them.


----------



## wine6978 (Jun 2, 2010)

Category5 said:


> I dispute the coyote comment as well, there are red wolf + coyote hybrids around matagorda / brazoria county that will push 75# easily. Granted they are not actually coyotes, but... These biologist nerds that believe everything they've ever read in a book or ever been told by a professor, but have rarely ever ventured off the concrete, make me laugh.


I was gonna keep quite, but can't let people believe everything they read. I am the federal trapper in Matagorda county, and am in close contact with the trapper in Brazoria county. I am unsure if people see all that hair and think it weighs a lot!!! But between the two of us we killed just under 500 coyotes last year, and not a single one would of come close to touching 75 pounds. These "red wolf hybrids" people talk about do not exist, at least in this area... And while I will agree about most student biologists. Dr. Henke isn't one of those men that spends all his time behind a desk. I don't and did not agree with everything he ever told me, but on this subject he is about dead on. What everyone needs to look at is he isnt saying that hogs never touch these weights. He is saying the AVERAGE hog does not. The numbers of hogs we have in the state of course there will giants... Last year I killed just over 500 hogs, ONE and 1 only weighed over 300 probably 30 weighed AROUND 200, The majority wouldn't of touched 150. Big hogs are out there, but not VERY common. I won't say they are "extremely rare" but not VERY common. Now the 75 pound coyote does not exist in these parts of Texas. Possibly up in the panhandle or up in the northern states. Not down here.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*key word-north tx*

2 yrs ago from childress-just under 600 live


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

muzzleloader said:


> I did shoot one that scared 290 and loaded in my pickup by my self, with a come-a-long.;


I won't even pick up a small one anymore with my back. That's why I have a 1700# warn winch bites to the roll bar of my ranger! Makes easy work of loading up the critters.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

wine6978 said:


> I was gonna keep quite, but can't let people believe everything they read. I am the federal trapper in Matagorda county, and am in close contact with the trapper in Brazoria county. I am unsure if people see all that hair and think it weighs a lot!!! But between the two of us we killed just under 500 coyotes last year, and not a single one would of come close to touching 75 pounds. These "red wolf hybrids" people talk about do not exist, at least in this area... And while I will agree about most student biologists. Dr. Henke isn't one of those men that spends all his time behind a desk. I don't and did not agree with everything he ever told me, but on this subject he is about dead on. What everyone needs to look at is he isnt saying that hogs never touch these weights. He is saying the AVERAGE hog does not. The numbers of hogs we have in the state of course there will giants... Last year I killed just over 500 hogs, ONE and 1 only weighed over 300 probably 30 weighed AROUND 200, The majority wouldn't of touched 150. Big hogs are out there, but not VERY common. I won't say they are "extremely rare" but not VERY common. Now the 75 pound coyote does not exist in these parts of Texas. Possibly up in the panhandle or up in the northern states. Not down here.


I would not doubt that most coyotes these days weigh far less than those we caught back in the 70's. Any Red Wolf genes have likely been bred out in the past 40 years. I did weigh a lot of the ones I caught, and the majority were well over 38 pounds. I quit trapping a few years before you were born, but can still remember "Wolf Corner" and all the dead "brush wolves" hanging on the fence.


----------



## wine6978 (Jun 2, 2010)

I cannot say about back in the 70s. I know the last red wolf that I know of killed here was the late 70s early 80s. The coyotes we kill around here are around 30lbs on the average. A BIG coyote is about 50ish. We don't kill big yotes down here!!!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't think there are any hogs on my place that weigh less than 1000 lbs but I can't tell for sure because there is something wrong with my scale. It keeps weighing them in at a little over 100 lbs.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

wine6978 said:


> I was gonna keep quite, but can't let people believe everything they read. I am the federal trapper in Matagorda county, and am in close contact with the trapper in Brazoria county. I am unsure if people see all that hair and think it weighs a lot!!! But between the two of us we killed just under 500 coyotes last year, and not a single one would of come close to touching 75 pounds. These "red wolf hybrids" people talk about do not exist, at least in this area... And while I will agree about most student biologists. Dr. Henke isn't one of those men that spends all his time behind a desk. I don't and did not agree with everything he ever told me, but on this subject he is about dead on. What everyone needs to look at is he isnt saying that hogs never touch these weights. He is saying the AVERAGE hog does not. The numbers of hogs we have in the state of course there will giants... Last year I killed just over 500 hogs, ONE and 1 only weighed over 300 probably 30 weighed AROUND 200, The majority wouldn't of touched 150. Big hogs are out there, but not VERY common. I won't say they are "extremely rare" but not VERY common. Now the 75 pound coyote does not exist in these parts of Texas. Possibly up in the panhandle or up in the northern states. Not down here.


Well I'm glad to know your 500 dog sample has confirmed for you that it's absolutely impossible for any red wolf hybrids to exist, splendid science.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Giant hog taken in south Texas! Young man known as Hog Man to many takes down this GIANT feral hog while hunting just out of Eagle Pass Texas. The hog was known to the Indians as " Rootaton " it was not believed that such animals still existed and the great chief of the local Indian reservation was pleased to hear this creature was taken. It is also believed that this massive hog has lived in the area for over 300 years only to have been seen by the elders. Reports of deer proof high fences and barb wire fence had been blamed by rising water from floods but was later investigated and possibly caused by "Rootaton". Rootaton was killed and his scull has been preserved and on display at this young mans home. He has considered offering it to the local Kickapoo Casino to attract tourist. The ranch scales only went to 300 lbs. Three 300 lb scales were wired together only to be bottomed out and broken. Rootaton is now gone. His offspring live! The great Rootaton will not be missed but always remembered as the beginner of this horrible swine plague. More photos of Rootaton to come join us on face book at

https://m.facebook.com/ugly.doe.out...=https://www.facebook.com/ugly.doe.outfitters


----------



## wine6978 (Jun 2, 2010)

Well there fella... Where is your proof proving otherwise? Obviously 500 specimen proving against what you believe is not enough, so where is the proof of the red wolf/ hybrids existence in Matagorda/Brazoria counties?


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

No one doubts that the average weight would be low. It's the "extremely rare" comment that is nonsense.

How did you kill your 500 hogs last year?


Killing big hogs is like catching big fish. Things like trapping or shooting over corn will yield numbers but not much in size. Like trout fishing on a lighted pier. You get out with spot lights or NV over crops, creep feed, oats patches and you get away from the pack hogs and start getting in to the singe boars with size. You can get average in the #150 range. 

Hell the Cuero hog hunting contest last weekend. Probably #600 on 3 hog no guts took first. 5th was around #525. That all hogs averaging #150-200 with out guts.

I might have the spreadsheets from two contests in Halletsville that will also show those kinds of weights.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

wine6978 said:


> Well there fella... Where is your proof proving otherwise? Obviously 500 specimen proving against what you believe is not enough, so where is the proof of the red wolf/ hybrids existence in Matagorda/Brazoria counties?


I don't need proof to satisfy anyone else's doubt, I'm just telling you what I know to be a fact. I shot one in Old Ocean off Hasema Rd. around 20 years ago that was 65# on a bathroom scale (weigh yourself holding animal, then not holding animal and take the difference). My two brothers and a friend saw it, so all I'm saying is don't be so closed minded to the possibility that things old timers talk about may in fact be true. When you grow out of your arrogance phase you'll realize that, just like everyone else, you don't have all the answers.


----------



## wine6978 (Jun 2, 2010)

20 years ago. Again yes that's possible. I said that from the beginning.


----------



## wine6978 (Jun 2, 2010)

About 300 were taken out of a helicopter. About 50 with night vision. And the rest were taken with hog dogs. I feel using dogs I kill more large hogs than most people will with just using a rifle.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

Category5 said:


> I don't need proof to satisfy anyone else's doubt, I'm just telling you what I know to be a fact. I shot one in Old Ocean off Hasema Rd. around 20 years ago that was 65# on a bathroom scale (weigh yourself holding animal, then not holding animal and take the difference). My two brothers and a friend saw it, so all I'm saying is don't be so closed minded to the possibility that things old timers talk about may in fact be true. When you grow out of your arrogance phase you'll realize that, just like everyone else, you don't have all the answers.


^
|
|
Reading comprehension fail


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Jock Ewing said:


> ^
> |
> |
> Reading comprehension fail


Please explain, maybe I'm just too stupid to get it.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I will back up Category 5 to some extent (not completely, mind you, as I know him personally). I live on the border of the Brazoria Wildlife Refuge and will still occasionally (last time was 2 years ago) an outsized coyote with very tall legs, bigger ears, and darker coloration than your average coyote. I believe during the live trapping back in the 70/80s the last pure red wolf came from either matagorda or brazoria county. During that time the trappers and biologists destroyed something like 10 coyote/red wolf hybrids for every pure red wolf they live trapped for breeding purposes. I have a ranch about 7 miles from Fossil Rim wildlife park, where they have captive red wolves in a breeding program. They look REAL similar to the encounters I have had with the bigger than normal coyotes in the marsh. Not saying what I am seeing every now and then is a wolf in the wild, but I will say there is a good possibility it has some wolf blood mixed in. Coywolves up in the northeast are documented and expanding rapidly (coyote/ eastern wolf hybrid). As far as pigs, in south texas brush country if you kill a bona fide over 200 lb pig, that is impressive.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

wine6978 said:


> 20 years ago. Again yes that's possible. I said that from the beginning.


Where did you say that from the beginning? I think it's a bit of a reach to assume that in 20 years they've all been extirpated from the area, don't you?


----------



## wine6978 (Jun 2, 2010)

TODAY you will not see them is the point!!! In your earlier statement you said there ARE red wolves/ coyotes pushing 75 lbs easily!!! I am not saying your stupid, just mistaken. Kill some of these coyotes and weigh em. You won't even get close to 75 pounds... Maybe 50, and that's a big ol coyote in these parts. I never said there wasn't big coyotes in these parts, there are some great bigguns... Just not 75 pounds big!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Q*



James Howell said:


> I will back up Category 5 to some extent (not completely, mind you, as I know him personally). I live on the border of the Brazoria Wildlife Refuge and will still occasionally (last time was 2 years ago) an outsized coyote with very tall legs, bigger ears, and darker coloration than your average coyote. I believe during the live trapping back in the 70/80s the last pure red wolf came from either matagorda or brazoria county. During that time the trappers and biologists destroyed something like 10 coyote/red wolf hybrids for every pure red wolf they live trapped for breeding purposes. I have a ranch about 7 miles from Fossil Rim wildlife park, where they have captive red wolves in a breeding program. They look REAL similar to the encounters I have had with the bigger than normal coyotes in the marsh. Not saying what I am seeing every now and then is a wolf in the wild, but I will say there is a good possibility it has some wolf blood mixed in. Coywolves up in the northeast are documented and expanding rapidly (coyote/ eastern wolf hybrid). As far as pigs, in south texas brush country if you kill a bona fide over 200 lb pig, that is impressive.


They'll never believe anything unless they have a carcass in hand James, which is highly unlikely. We're just a bunch of has been idiots, I doubt my IQ plus yours would break 100. It's the youngsters that have all the knowledge now I guess.


----------



## wine6978 (Jun 2, 2010)

No I do not believe that is unreasonable when they have been targeted, and there numbers were so few to start off with. If there was red wolves here they would be protected, and the coyote killing would have to slow WAY WAY down because you cannot specify that precise to only kill coyotes and not other canines!!!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

You sure are getting crotchety and argumentative in your old age, John. My eye sight is going so I may be seeing pink elephants and mistaking them for coyote/wolf hybrids.



Category5 said:


> They'll never believe anything unless they have a carcass in hand James, which is highly unlikely. We're just a bunch of has been idiots, I doubt my IQ plus yours would break 100. It's the youngsters that have all the knowledge now I guess.


----------



## wine6978 (Jun 2, 2010)

You sure are getting defensive. No one called anyone idiots... I don't get why your so upset that someone who is younger than you may know more. Fella I spend EVERYDAY in the woods. I take coyotes EVERYDAY as a job!!!! I have touched and will touch more in a year than most people will every touch or see in their lives. I get that your probably more knowledgeable on certain things than me, but this is what I do EVERYDAY!!!! I know what I see!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

wine6978 said:


> You sure are getting defensive. No one called anyone idiots... I don't get why your so upset that someone who is younger than you may know more. Fella I spend EVERYDAY in the woods. I take coyotes EVERYDAY as a job!!!! I have touched and will touch more in a year than most people will every touch or see in their lives. I get that your probably more knowledgeable on certain things than me, but this is what I do EVERYDAY!!!! I know what I see!


I'm not discrediting what you do and what you know, seriously I'm not. I personally believe they are still out there, just not many and only in isolated territories so you'd have to get really lucky to take one. We saw a pack of about 8-9 a few years after I shot the 65# on the Matagorda peninsula near Cotton's Creek, there were 4 of us that saw them, and they looked much bigger than the 65#. My little brothers were both there and saw the 65, and my brother Jack had one walk under the tree he was in that he said was considerably bigger a year later about a half mile away from where I shot the 65. He didn't feel right about killing it so he let it walk. We can't prove who's right on a website, so let's just agree to disagree. And stop calling me fella.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

These dogs were trapped off the ranch beside ours 2 years ago.

What do they weigh?


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

We stabbed these 2 on Saturday. They look pretty big, don't they?? On digital scale, one weighted 223 and the other 221 lbs, and that is with guts in. Most people greatly overestimate weights.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

25# small one to maybe near 45# big ones, hard to tell with no point of reference.


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

Exactly why I bought a scale. Was tired of way over guessing weight.

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

goatchze said:


> I know that I'm absolutely horrid when it comes to guessing the weight of pigs. But it's not just that I overestimate. *I underestimate too* ...


This seems to be the case on our place all the time. "Yeah man, just shot a 100 lbs. sow, perfect party pig" ... then you find it and you can't get it in the truck.

Although I do agree, every slapdick I meet that kills pigs wants to show me a picture of a hog they shot that went 400 - 500 lbs. I always here "it took 3 - 4 guys to get it in the truck, had to be 400 - 500 pounds" ... but no one ever seems to keep in mind a 150 pound hog that's damp and muddy is difficult to get in the truck.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> This seems to be the case on our place all the time. "Yeah man, just shot a 100 lbs. sow, perfect party pig" ... then you find it and you can't get it in the truck.
> 
> Although I do agree, every slapdick I meet that kills pigs wants to show me a picture of a hog they shot that went 400 - 500 lbs. I always here "it took 3 - 4 guys to get it in the truck, had to be 400 - 500 pounds" ... but no one ever seems to keep in mind a 150 pound hog that's damp and muddy is difficult to get in the truck.


Real simple for me, I leave them right where they are unless they're near a feeder.

I only eat the small ones.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

rotated for you


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

The largest coyote I actually weighed was a 67# one caught in NW Harris County in 1978. The majority of the coyotes we caught back then were very reddish in color, long legged, with wide heads, and averaged about 45-50#. It was a general belief that these coyotes were coyote/red wolf hybrids.We also caught a few "coyotes" that appeared to be coyote/dog hybrids. The coyotes I see killed these days are paler and grayish in color, have shorter legs, narrower heads, and not as large. 

It is my belief that it is VERY possible some of the red wolf genetics still exist in isolated pockets of the current coyote population and could result in the occasional abnormally large animal. To state as fact that it is NOT possible seems closed minded to me.


----------



## jacksrbetter (Jul 6, 2012)

I killed 2 huge boars in Freer a few years ago, these animals were huge and both field only dressed in the 230-240 range. They were by far the largest hogs I have ever seen in wild. I was amazed they didn't weigh 400 lbs. So, I am very skeptical about anyone talking about wild hogs over 300 lbs. One of these hogs led the Freer deer camp contest until the last weekend when a really large hog was brought in. I really think it had been trapped and pen fed (sour grapes) for a few months.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

When I bought this ranch there wasn't a rabbit anywhere and the first two years o % fawn survival, the coyote were mangy and wieghed hardly anything. After a few years of thinning them out there are rabbits everywhere, and the remaining yotes, like this pair this morning, are heavy with lots of hair. They seem to be twice as big, but might be the lack of mange. Had a good number of fawns make it last year.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

flatscat1 said:


> We stabbed these 2 on Saturday. They look pretty big, don't they?? On digital scale, one weighted 223 and the other 221 lbs, and that is with guts in. Most people greatly overestimate weights.


At a glance I had them at 442 and 446, but I am a Texan.

I have the same problem judging boobs. I know.... ah nevermind.

Avian Quest. Nice post. What's next, "do croakers make you catch giant trout?" It's like you posted this and got your popcorn ready. Love it.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My dad has killed 3 pigs over 300 in the last 5-6 yrs 2 of them bottomed the 250 scale out with the head n shoulders still on the ground, both of the bigger 2 were bar hogs, the 3rd was a sow that was ready to domino, gutted she pegged the same scale. Its getting harder to catch a big pig as most are runners now UNLESS you have dogs that won't bark on a trail, we catch very few now in traps or with dogs....WW


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

My ex-wife always said she weighed around 140 lbs, but the scale was reading 180 lbs. WTH?


----------

